# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa/Sonoma Suggestions

## geoff

Anyone have suggestions for places to stay in Napa? We will be out there in May. Nothing way over the top just a good decent hotel, B&B, or villa. Thanks!

----------


## JoshA

A few years ago we stayed at the Inn at Occidental in Sonoma County. The innkeepers from Maryland "retired" there - sort of - and are pleasant and helpful. The town of Occidental is small and beautiful and the Sonoma countryside is picturesque. I also enjoyed the small wineries in Sonoma more than the glitzy corporate neighbors in the next valley - Napa. Still you need to compare them - Disneyland vs down home styles. It was a memorable stay.

----------


## bto

geoff,

We just took a trip out there last July and stayed in Yountville at a lovely place called The Vintage Inn.  It was wonderful and we can't wait to go back.  They have a great breakfast in the morning and afternoon tea, which was really nice after a day of tasting wine.  Highly recommend.  Plus, it's in the middle of Napa Valley so it was great access to all the vinyards...there are some really good restos in Yountville too.

Message me if I can tell you anything to help you.

bev

----------


## andynap

Bev- we stayed there many years ago and loved it. It's in the middle of everything

----------


## bto

It is and it's a very romantic setting.  We'd stay again for sure.  There is a sister property down the street, a bit newer, but we visited and were sold on The Vintage Inn, especially the staff.

It was our first Napa trip and we can't wait to go back....so many wineries, so little time!  

We drove on down the coast from Carmel to Monterrey, did the Hearst Castle, Santa Barbara and Newport Beach...fun trip.

----------


## JEK

Speaking of good restos - The French Laundry, Bouchon and Ad Hoc, all Thomas Keller places, are in Yountville.

----------


## lmj

Bev we stayed at the Vintage Inn as well and loved it.  Great to walk to such amazing restaurants such as the ones listed by JEK.  Also we had a wonderful meals at l'Auberge du Soleil, Domaine Chandon, and Tra Vigne.  That was a 2 week trip, half of which was devoted to Sonoma.  As Josh mentioned, this has a totally different feel to it, wonderful restaurants as well and great places to stay.  We loved Healdsburg.

----------


## Dennis

This is in Sonoma, not Napa but we stayed here a couple nights a few years ago:

Ledson Hotel 


It's right on the square so several choices for evening meals, breakfast, etc.

----------


## bto

We only had time for Napa but Sonoma is on the bucket list.

----------


## andynap

I think Sonoma is way nicer than Napa- more landscape and area and the wineries are spread apart and it seems less touristy.

----------


## amyb

By visiting Sonoma and Napa you get 2 very different wine experiences on one California trip. The same for dining. Visiting both or making it into 2 separate vacations works. Do leave time for a trip up to Healdsburg so you can enjoy THE DRY CREEK KITCHEN and/or CYRUS.

----------


## geoff

Thanks for all the info. We are also spending a couple of days in San Fran then probably 3 nights in Napa/Sonoma. We were thinking about doing 2 in Napa and 1 Sonoma.

----------


## amyb

We totally enjoy our California and especially the wine country visits we have made.  Lots of Kodak moments, great people who know a hell of a lot about wine, and food that is fresh and local and can be enjoyed as simple or gourmet dining.

----------


## andynap

I didn't say don't go. By all means and it's easy to do. I just liked one over the other and we have been there many times. I do like the town of Napa- a neat place- grocery stores and outdoor dining and Napa does have Yountville and St. Helena among other things.

----------


## amyb

There's a great little book store on the Main Street in St Helena. I always get a book just to keep it in business and then to have at home as a reminder of my visit there.

----------


## andynap

There is a little grocery in Napa that sells all kinds of little jars of jams and marmalade that Phyllis can't keep her hands off of.

----------


## geoff

Anyone have suggestions for some good "mom & pop" type wineries?

----------


## andynap

Clos Du Val in Napa is a smaller type winery- http://www.closduval.com/
The wines are outstanding

----------


## GayleR

I have scored some excellent deals on Luxury Link and their Napa and Sonoma offerings are really nice.

http://www.luxurylink.com/travel-off....php?kw=Sonoma

----------


## Dennis

> Anyone have suggestions for some good "mom & pop" type wineries?




I'm not sure if it qualifies as Mom & Pop but Arista in the RRV is a small family run winery that we really enjoyed visiting.

Excellent Pinots. 


Arista Winery

----------


## JEK

Again, not Mom and Pop, more like daughter and father is Grgrich Hills. You are likely to see them on your tasting.

All organic wines http://www.grgich.com/

----------


## BBT

Take a look at Meadowood in Napa. Its right at the bottom of Howell Mountain and it is a club with many of Wine Families as members. We stayed there a few years back and loved it.

----------


## BBT

Also Husband and Wife unique winary is Jarvis. Reservations required but very interesting to see what can be done when money is no object.

----------

